# Word Searches (super nerdy thread xD)



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

OK so I just wondered if any of you enjoy sitting around and doing word searches for entertainment, or am I the only one haha. I came to the realization recently that I'm just a mega-nerd. This slightly saddens me, but I accept who I am.

If you do like word searches, how do you go about finding the words? I sort of have a routine. Also, what is the funniest word you have gotten in a word search. I just had to find "hobos" lol.

Thank you for humoring me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

No comment.

jkjkjkjk! :lol:

You wouldn't believe how I've _actually _done my Glazunov research in these last 5 years... I missed my 5 anniversary of discovering him in January.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No comment.
> 
> jkjkjkjk! :lol:
> 
> You wouldn't believe how I've _actually _done my Glazunov research in these last 5 years... I missed my 5 anniversary of discovering him in January.


I wont try searching on jkjkjkjk again...... my goodness gracious me..

Funny broken bed - produced much better results I can tell you....


----------

